# Jon boating the Ohio



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

My question is mostly concerning safety. Getting a 14ft aluminum v-front today with a 25 hp outboard. Come this summer I was hoping to take to the Ohio river and tango with some big cats and maybe even a striper, likley around Portsmouth and possibly Cincy area .

Any does and donts or stories you guys would like to share? I obviously wont be out in any type of bad whether or high water conditions. Being a beginner in boating the Ohio seems doable but intimidating. TIA


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Always wear your life jacket. Seriously, the Ohio can get really rough even on a calm day. I'm an experienced boater and I've been out there in a 19 ft. bass boat when it was downright scary and I cut my teeth boating on the Tennessee (Kentucky Lake). I don't have the bass boat anymore. These days I fish out of a 17 ft. Starcraft deep vee. It handles rough water a whole lot better than a bass boat because of the hull design. I would think a 14 ft. flat bottom would be a real hand full out there. All it takes is a couple of barges and a deep vee cruiser or two and you've got some real rollers to deal with.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Obviously watch out for others but the biggest issue I have had over the years in any boat is if you see a Tug going either up or down the river and they are not pushing barges hold on tight, those give off the biggest wake. If they are pushing barges I hardly raise a eyebrow. Those solos really shake ya. 
Get you one of them mustang life vests, comfortable. 
Put the biggest builge pump you can in. 
Make sure you have lights.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Good advice from all here. Keep your eyes open and you'll be fine.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

You should be fine. I ran the river for years in my 12 ft. Fb Jon. U just have to be aware of tug boats and pleasure boaters. The really windy days scàred me more than anything.


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

One more thing. Since you say you're a novice boater I would suggest you launch on a small lake a few times until you get a feel for things. The Ohio can be very intimidating, especially below Meldahl where you're talking about. As Flatty01 said, it has a lot to do with the wind. The current's running east to west and the wind a lot of times is blowing west to east. Throw a few boat wakes into that mix and it can get rough in a hurry. Be careful out there.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

that's weird, I posted a huge reply to this early this morning from my phone and now its gone??? anyways what everyone else said, basically the cutty cabin cruisers are the worst wakers, then the wind can really get the rollers going, and I think that is the worst of anything, I never fear the barges, there nothing compared to a big party boat or a strong upwind wind. 

Salmonid


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I find that a slow moving house boat, perhaps not even noticed deliver the biggest wallop, especially if you are not expecting it.


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

Watch the weather closely, watch the pleasure boaters, be careful that your anchor does not pull your bow under.

I have fished the Ohio out of a ten ft jon ( I do not recommend it) and a 12ft Vbow ( much better) I would not hesitate to fish it in a 14ft V but I would want to know I can release the anchor in a hurry if needs be.


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with Plybon72. I learned to fish the river in a 13'9" v-bottom, and had that thing in some nasty stuff. I don't recommend dams in a boat that small though, rules tend to get thrown out the window in tail races. Keep your eyes scanning, stay away from other boats as much as possible, and take a boaters education course and enjoy what the river has to offer! I don't fish out of much bigger rig, 17' bass boat, and can safely fish MOST but not all conditions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

It's not worth the risk imo.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

I second what everyone else is recommending. Life jacket and big boat traffic. Empty tugs are the worst but rarely see them. Don't know where u r at but Gallipolis is a great place where u can get the Kanawha river as well.

The wind can really get it rolling though at times. Just use common sense and know your boat.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I fish a lot farther up river but I fish in a 14 ft with. 7.5 horse. I fish the stuebenville and wheeling areas. The biggest thing is to be aware of your surroundings. Wear your life vest and pay attention best advice I have ever got when it comes to the river


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tlark19 (Jan 2, 2013)

Another thing to look out for is logs or even trees floating or just barely floating


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank for all of the advice, the Ohio will not be my maiden voyage. Ill prolly break myself in at deer creek since I live a stones throw away, also alum my favorite lake. Come July I'll be hittingo the Scioto and ohio in search of a trophy flathead. 

My boat is still not in order at this point. It needs rewired, i did upgrade the bilge pump from a 600 to an 800 and am adding more adding more deck lights.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Your boat will handle the river just fine as long as you exercise some common sense. But just because you are a rookie boater I'd suggest you take it out on flat water first. get the feel for launching and loading and general maneuvering before hitting the big river. Good Luck out there!


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Core_d said:


> Thank for all of the advice, the Ohio will not be my maiden voyage. Ill prolly break myself in at deer creek since I live a stones throw away, also alum my favorite lake. Come July I'll be hittingo the Scioto and ohio in search of a trophy flathead.
> 
> My boat is still not in order at this point. It needs rewired, i did upgrade the bilge pump from a 600 to an 800 and am adding more adding more deck lights.


Good man. Alum is some pretty good fishing anyway from what I hear. Good place to build up your confidence and catch some fish in the process. Win win.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

As the others have said be careful of the windy days. It can get downright scary real quick.


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ran across this video today. Not sure how helpful it really is but if you have never ran a small boat in semi rough water it will give you an idea of what you are in for.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Not sure if anyone mentioned it but something that got lost in my excitement of fishing the river. Always put in downstream of your destination, don't know how many trips I made where I ran downstream from the launch. If something happens to your boat/motor and your downstream from the launch you are in for a long day......be safe!

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

